# Sony A7Rii isn't keeping settings



## petjordan (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi, everybody!

I have 2 Sony a7Rii that I set up and I am using to record videos for Youtube. But I decided, after a while, to change the settings. I've changed the recording format of the cameras to 50PFS.
It turns out that whenever I turn on the cameras, I have to always be changing this information again, and on the second camera I still have to always switch the focus from manual to automatic.
How do I turn on the cameras and keep the last settings?


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Nov 5, 2018)

Well let's start with the most basic:  Are they both using the same firmware version?

Also what are the lenses being used?  Are there firmware updates for the lenses?

Have you tried swapping the lenses and seeing if the operation changes with the lenses, or is it the bodies?


----------



## petjordan (Nov 17, 2018)

Yes, both have the same firmware. I think this is not a firmware issue. I just would like to turn on my camera with the latest settings and this is not happening.

And this is happening no matter the lenses I use. It's something related to the camera and not to the lenses.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Nov 17, 2018)

I am surprised that the last settings used change when you turn it off then, but there is a way to recall specific setups.  Look in the Menu under "Camera Settings" at the bottom, for the options "Memory Recall" and "Memory".  I think there are 4 setups that can be memorized using the "Memory" option and then use the "Memory Recall" to re-use what you have set.  Unfortunately, I don't have this set of functions on my a5000 so I can't test it myself and tell you more.  Hopefully someone else might be able to give you more specifics.


----------



## petjordan (Nov 26, 2018)

Thank you for you answer. I know this particular feature, but it's not what I am looking for. I would need anyway to click one button to start recording which is exactly what I am trying to avoid.  I just would like to turn on the camera and click the record button without setting up the camera first. But yes, so far, it's the best option.


----------

